# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Περί ΚΕΣΕΝ ο λόγος

## Orion

Αν και είμαι νέο μέλος θα ήθελα να κάνω μια σχετική παρατήρηση. Δεν υπάρχει πουθενά κατηγορία για το ΚΕΣΕΝ. 
Π.χ. θα μπορούσαν να δοθούν κάποιες πληροφορίες σχετικά με τα μαθήματα αλλά και για τα εκάστοτε πιστοποιητικά. Εκτός αν πιστεύετε ότι θα ήταν άστοχη η κίνηση αυτή, καθώς δεν είδα να συμμετάσχουν και πολλοί ναυτικοί ( αν κάνω λάθος σας ζητώ συγνώμη εκ των προτέρων).

----------


## elpida

kalhspera orion στην παρεα μασ και εσυ!καλο θα ητανε να ανοιχτει ενα θεμα περι κεσεν αν και αν μπεισ στο site tou yen και θα βρεισ ολεσ τισ πληροφοριεσ που ζητασ περι κεσεν για τα πιστοποιητικα τι χρειαζεται και τισ ημερομηνιεσ!!οσοι ασχολουμαστε με την ναυτιλια δεν ειμαστε ναυτικοι!ο κλαδοσ ναυτιλια δεν περιλαμβανει μονο τουσ ναυτικουσ αλλα απο ναυτιλιακη εταιρια μεχρι ιστιοπλοια!ο καθενασ με τισ γνωσεισ τουσ και τισ εμπειριεσ του συμμετεχει αντιστοιχα!!!!

----------


## iwannisprin

ORION ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΙΚΙΟ.ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΣΗΜΕΙΟ ΤΟΥ SITE ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΜΕ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΜΕ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ.ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΑΣ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΜΕΝΟΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΑ ΕΥΑΙΣΘΗΤΟΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ.ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΤΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## iwannisprin

ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΑΞΙΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ Ε.Ν. ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΟΣ ΣΠΟΥΔΩΝ ΣΤΟ Κ.Ε.Σ.Ε.Ν ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ 24/10 (ΛΟΓΩ ΤΩΝ ΕΚΛΟΓΩΝ) ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 31/10 ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΥΚΛΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΑΝΥΕΤΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ.

----------


## Orion

Elpida γνωρίζω ότι το site δεν αποτελείτε - κατά κόρον - από επαγγελματίες ναυτικούς αντιθέτως μάλιστα. Επίσης γνωρίζω ότι «ναυτιλία» δεν είναι μόνο ναυτικοί αλλά και άλλα συναφή επαγγέλματα.
  Συνεπώς δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μου κάνεις τέτοιου είδους να αναλύσεις σαν να είμαι κανένας ηλίθιος… :Razz: 

  Iwannisprin ευχαριστώ για την καλή διάθεση. Αυτήν την περίοδο συμμετάσχω στης εξετάσεις του ΚΕΣΕΝ από 17/10 – 20/10. 

  Απλός επειδή βλέπω ότι το site είναι μια αρκετά καλή παρουσία για τα θέματα που αφορούν τον ναυτιλιακό κλάδο θεωρώ ότι μέσο του naytilia θα μπορούν να ενημερώνονται και επαγγελματίες, που λόγω δουλείας, δεν είναι εύκολο να κρατούν επαφή με τα του οίκου του.

  Πρόταση έκανα…

----------


## Morgan

Orion καλημερα..
αρχισε να βαζεις εσυ στο θεματακι που εχεις ανοιξει περι ΚΕΣΕΝ οτι πληροφοριες κρινεις σκοπιμες.
Δεν χρειαζονται ειδικες αδειες απο κανεναν για να αρχισεις να συμμετεχεις και να πληροφορεις...Θα εχει πολυ ενδιαφερον (περισσοτερο απο των μηνυματων για το αν πρεπει ή οχι να ανοιχτει σχετικο θεμα).

Προς ολους:
------------
Το θεμα ειναι οι ιδεες και οι προτασεις να μην μενουν μονο ιδεες & προτασεις αλλα να γινονται πραξη απο εμας που τις προτεινουμε . Αυτο ειναι το λογικο και σωστο, αντι να ζηταμε καποιον αλλο να το κανει για εμας οπως γινεται συνηθως.

Ιδεες δεν λειπουν - αυτο που λειπει δυστυχως ειναι ο χρονος και η διαθεση.
Αναμφισβητητα θα συμφωνησω με τον Orion στο "θεωρώ ότι μέσο του naytilia θα μπορούν να ενημερώνονται και επαγγελματίες, που λόγω δουλείας, δεν είναι εύκολο να κρατούν επαφή με τα του οίκου του"...και αυτο εξ'αρχης ηταν η φιλοδοξια μας. Θεματα να ανοιξουμε ειναι απειρα. Αυτο ομως ειναι και στο χερι των συμμετεχοντων.

----------


## iwannisprin

Είστε ικανοποιημένοι από το επίπεδο εκπαιδευσης στο Κ.Ε.Σ.Ε.Ν.;

----------


## engineer1980

Ανοιγω αυτο το θεμα για να καταγραψουμε τα θεματα και τα προβληματα στο ΚΕΣΕΝ μηχανικων και πλοιαρχων.Επισης οτι ερωτησεις σχετικα με το ΚΕΣΕΝ μηχανικων μπορειτε να τις γραψετε εδω.

----------


## Morgan

http://forum.naytilia.gr/showthread.php?t=1077

εχει αντιστοιχο θεματακι εδω στους "ελληνες ναυτικους" - ας μεινουμε σε αυτο

----------


## engineer1980

Vriskotan kapoios apo edw sta KESEN kata tis diarkeia  tis apoxis tou Iouniou 2006??

----------


## cortomaltese

KAΘΕ ΠΕΡΣΥ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ....τυχεροί όσοι ξεμπερδέυουν, άτυχοι όσοι έχουν μέλλον μπροστά τους και όπως είπε και κάποιος περιεκτικότατα ¨άντε καλή αποφοίτηση  και μόλις βγείς την πόρτα πάτα και ένα reset μην ξεχάσεις και αυτά πού ξέρεις¨

----------


## Petros

Εχω ακουσει πολλα αρνητικα σχολια απο ναυτικους και υπευθυνους εκπαιδευσης για το επιπεδο του ΚΕΣΕΝ.

Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ξερουμε/υποθετουμε?

----------


## cortomaltese

Πολύ συνεπτυγμένα, επίπεδο καθηγητών ........χωρίς σχόλια και οι εξεραίσεις επιβεβαιώνουν τον κανόνα, επίπεδο σπουδαστών μια απο τα ίδια, επίπεδο υλικής υποδομής κάτι καλύτερο απο στάβλος. Διδακτέα ύλη του 1970, και βγάλε. Νοοτροπία όλων μπές ακου τα γράψε και άντε στο καλό, εδώ δεν ερχόσαστε να μάθετε κάτι καινούργιο, τα ξέρετε απο τη σχολή και τα βαπόρια...και άλλα της ιδίας φιλοσοφίας.
Το γιατί αυτό το χάλι έχει πολλά αίτια αλλά το κυυριότερο κατα τη γνώμη μου πάντα είναι μία έντεχνη επί τούτου επιτήδευση απο δύο πόλους. Ο ένας είναι αυτοί που από κόμπλεξ εναντίον μας πάντα κάνουν οτι μπορούν να μας υποβαθμίζουν και να ασκούν όση εξουσία μπορούν και ο άλλος είναι αυτοί που το χρειάζονται για την δουλειά τους αλλά θέλουν το επίπεδο να είναι υποβαθμισμένο και απο την άλλη να βγάζεις εσύ μόνος σου τα μάτια σου να ξεστραβωθείς αλλά να χρειάζεσαι πάντα και άλλο. Έτσι σε έχουν στο χέρι πάντα μέσα στο σύστημα που έχουν χτίσει και συντηρούν ώστε να γίνεται η δουλειά με όσο το δυνατό λιγότερο κόστος. Ο νοών νοείτω

----------


## Nikola

> Εχω ακουσει πολλα αρνητικα σχολια απο ναυτικους και υπευθυνους εκπαιδευσης για το επιπεδο του ΚΕΣΕΝ.
> 
> Γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ξερουμε/υποθετουμε?


υποθετω οτι φταιει το γεγονος οτι το κεσεν εχει ξεφυγει απο τον πρωταρχικο του στοχο κατα κυριο λογο και κατα δευτερον οτι οποιαδηποτε φιλοτιμη προσπαθεια καποιων στραγγαλιζεται απο το ισχυον συστημα. ας γινω πιο σαφης...ποια ειναι η αποστολη του κεσεν??? ξερει κανενας? αν ειναι να προμηθευει τα στελεχη της ελληνικης ναυτιλιας χαρτια για να τσουλαει το συστημα τοτε καλως... δεν θα επρεπε να υπαρχει κανενα παραπονο απο την μερια μας. αν ομως θελουμε κατι παραπανω μια και ουτως η αλλως η παρουσια ειναι υποχρεωτικη, δεν θα επρεπε να καθοριστει ακριβως ο χαρακτηρας του κεσεν και αναλογως να οργανωθει η διδασκαλια? σε αυτο το σημειο θα πρεπει να τονισω οτι υπαρχουν ακριβεστατα ορισμενες κατευθυντηριες γραμμες απο τον ΙΜΟ οι οποιες δεν τηρουνται απο το δικο μας κεσεν. Οσο για το δευτερο μερος, απο προσωπικη εμπειρια εχω δει ατομικες προσπαθειες στελεχων του κεσεν οι οποιοι επρεπε να δινουν μαχες με την γραφειοκρατια που επικρατει στο ελληνικο κρατος και δει σε αναχρονιστικα σωματα οπως η αστυνομια ή το λιμενικο για να εφαρμοστουν τα αυτονοητα. οποιοσδηποτε ηταν στην θεση τους νομιζετε οτι θα προσπαθουσε επ'άοριστον οταν δεν βλεπει αποτελεσματα?

----------


## Morgan

nai - giati ola doulevoun etsi.
kai oi kaloi , xanontai mesa stis kopries opws sxedon pantou

----------


## engineer1980

Το θεμα ειναι οτι πλεον το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των σπουδαστων του ΚΕΣΕΝ ειναι με χαμηλο επιπεδο θεωρητικων γνωσεων. Ειναι αδυνατο να αλλαξεις ή να μαθεις σε καποιον ο οποιος ειναι 40 ετων να διαβαζει, και αναγκαστικα και οι καθηγητες ριχνουν το επιπεδο. Καποιοι σπουδαστες που εχουν θεληση να μαθουν δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα λογω της γενικης πολιτικης που υπαρχει. "Αντε να τους περασουμε να μπαρκαρουνε" απο την πλευρα των καθηγητων και απο την πλευρα των σπουδαστων "Οτι κανουμε εδω ειναι αχρηστα" .Η μονη λυση που μπορει να βελτιωσει την κατασταση ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη σπουδαστων για τις ακαδημιες εμπορικου ναυτικου.Καλυτερα λιγοτερα ατομα με καλο επιπεδο γνωσεων παρα στρατιες ανιδεων και επικινδυνων αξιωματικων εμπορικου ναυτικου.

----------


## cortomaltese

Aυτο θα ηταν ιδανικη αρχη για να ξεδιαλυνει το πραγμα, αλλα ας μην ξεχναμε τη γνωστη καραμελα περι ελλειψεως ικανου αριθμου αξιωματικων και εδω και διεθνως. Λειπουνε κεφαλια απο τα καϊκια απο τη μια, απο την άλλη χρονο με το χρονο ολο και λιγοτεροι πανε στη θαλασσα. Οποτε τι επιπεδο μπορει να απαιτηθει  με αυτες τις προοπτικες?

----------


## VascoDaGama

Ενα θέμα που θα έπρεπε να αναφερθεί πιστεύω πως είναι το χάλι που επικρατεί στα Κ.Ε.Σ.Ε.Ν. και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω από που να αρχίσω και που να τελειώσω. Θεωρώ μεγάλη προσβολή τις τριτοκοσμικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν εκεί, τόσο για την κατάσταση τού χόρου, όσο και για την νοοτροπία που επικρατεί.
 Για παράδειγμα δεν ειναι δυνατόν να χρειάζομαι μία απλή βεβαίωση και να μου λένε "έλα να την πάρεις μετά από 3 ώρες!" και αυτό επειδή ο διοικήτης πιθανών να έχει δώσει την εντολή να του πηγαίνουν όλα τις βεβαιώσεις στο τέλος της ημέρας να τις υπογράφει, για να μην τον ζαλίζουν τον κύριο!  
 Είναι κατάντια πολλοί καθηγητές να φέρονται σε μεγάλους και επαγγελματίες ανθρώπους σαν να είναι πιτσιρικάδες! Είναι κατάντια να καιγομαι να ταξιδεψω για να ζήσω την οικογένεια μου, και να κρέμομαι στην κρίση του κάθε κομπλεξικού και πολλές φορές άσχετου με την θάλασσα καθηγητή που βγάζει τα επιστημονικά του αποθυμένα σε ανθρώπους που είναι εκεί για καθαρά τυπικούς λόγους.
 Είναι κατάντια να κάνω ένα σεμινάριο που η ύλη του καλίπτεται σε 3 ώρες, 5 μέρες και να με καθυστερεί από τις δουλιές μου!
 Είναι κατάντια το πρωινό ντουμάνι από τα τσιγάρα των "θεριακλήδων ναυτικών". Αν και είμαι καπνιστής, πιστεύω πως δεν φταίει ο συνάδελφος που δεν καπνίζει να αναπνέει τον καπνό από το  ελάττωμα των άλλων.
 Είναι κατάντια το επάγγελμα που στηρίζει την μισή οικονομία του κράτους, να έχει ΜΟΝΟ ΕΝΑ κέντρο εκπαίδευσης και αυτό να έχει μείνει στην δεκαετία του 70, χωρίς να έχει μία βασική υποδομή! Π.χ. να σκάει ο τζιτζικας και να εχοθμε λιώσει από την ζέστη, και ο κάθε παπούς που διδάσκει να κλείνει και την πόρτα γιατι, τον πειράζει το ρεύμα!!!
  Είναι ξευτίλα οι καλύτεροι αξιωματικοί στον κόσμο (στοιχεια eurostat) να "εκπαιδεύονται" σε συνθήκες Ουγκάντας και ντρέπομαι για κάποιους από τους - και καλά - καθηγητές που έχουν χάσει την ναυτοσύνη τους και μας το παιζουν έξυπνοι διδάσκοντας μας τον εξάντα στην εποχή των δορυφόρων! Λες και δεν αποφοιτίσαμε απο τις Α.Ε.Ν.! Λες και δεν ταξιδέψαμε ποτέ!

----------


## Apostolos

Εμένα τα μάτια μού ακόμα τσούζουνε απο τον καπνό. Είναι εντελώς απαράδεκτο και απο τους συναδέλφους αλλα και απο τους "απαράδεκτους" διοικούντες να ανέχονται αυτήν την κατάσταση! Σε ποιόν να κάνω μύνηση για παράβαση του νόμου περί "απαγορευσης του καπνίσματος σε κλειστους δημόσιους χώρους" στον συμαθητή μου ή στον λιμενικό που καπνίζει στα γραφεία και το ντουμάνι βγαίνει λες και και έκανε πρόσω το Μυρτιδιώτισσα?

----------


## LNGmania

θα ήθελα να προσθεσω ως μαθητης στην ΑΕΝ Ασπροπυργου οτι δεν ειναι τυχαιο που αρκετοι καθηγητες της ΑΕΝ πανε αργοτερα στο ΚΕΣΕΝ και με την ιδια συμπεριφορα και τροπο διδασκαλιας συνεχιζουν να διδασκουν στο ΚΕΣΕΝ. Εγω που τους βιωσα και συνεχιζω να τους βιωνω για 3 χρονια εχω να προσθεσω οτι περα απο το χαμηλο επιπεδο γνωσεων τους, ακομα χειροτερη ειναι η κομπλεξικη συμπεριφορα που επιδεικνυουν προς τους μαθητες τους, όπως πολυ σωστα προσθεσαν προηγουμενως οι συναδελφοι. Οι εξαιρεσεις στον κανονα υπαρχουν φυσικα αλλα δυστυχως ειτε έχουν φύγει είτε είναι πλεον μια μειονοτητα αναμεσα στους καθηγητες της σχολης. Για να λεμε φυσικα και την αλλη όψη του νομισματος φταιει και μια τεραστια πλειοψηφια των μαθητων της ΑΕΝ που με τα "μεσα" και τις γνωριμιες τους φροντισαν να στειλουν αυτους τους λιγους και καλους καθηγητες στα σπιτια τους γιατι τους "αδικησαν". Εαν με αυτη την θεωρητικη καταρτιση απο την σχολη θα συνεχισουμε ως επαγγελματιες, ζητω που καηκαμε...

----------


## kokalo69

> Το θεμα ειναι οτι πλεον το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο των σπουδαστων του ΚΕΣΕΝ ειναι με χαμηλο επιπεδο θεωρητικων γνωσεων. Ειναι αδυνατο να αλλαξεις ή να μαθεις σε καποιον ο οποιος ειναι 40 ετων να διαβαζει, και αναγκαστικα και οι καθηγητες ριχνουν το επιπεδο. Καποιοι σπουδαστες που εχουν θεληση να μαθουν δεν εχουν την δυνατοτητα λογω της γενικης πολιτικης που υπαρχει. "Αντε να τους περασουμε να μπαρκαρουνε" απο την πλευρα των καθηγητων και απο την πλευρα των σπουδαστων "Οτι κανουμε εδω ειναι αχρηστα" .Η μονη λυση που μπορει να βελτιωσει την κατασταση ειναι η καλυτερη επιλογη σπουδαστων για τις ακαδημιες εμπορικου ναυτικου.Καλυτερα λιγοτερα ατομα με καλο επιπεδο γνωσεων παρα στρατιες ανιδεων και επικινδυνων αξιωματικων εμπορικου ναυτικου.


ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΝΩΣΤΟ ΠΩΣ ΟΙ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΟΥΝ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΤΑΡΤΙΣΜΕΝΟΥΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΓΙΑ 2 ΛΟΓΟΥΣ,
1. ΟΙ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΑΜΟΙΒΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ
2. ΟΙ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ, ΣΕ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ

----------


## kokalo69

ΔΙΕΥΘΥΝΣΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ
ΤΜΗΜΑ: Δ΄
FAX: 210-4280471
ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ: 210-4521032, 210-4521082, 210-4191439, 210-4191435
E -mail : dekn-d@yen.gr
ΘΕΜΑ: ΧΟΡΗΓΗΣΗ ΠΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΤΙΚΟΥ TANKER SAFETY (BASIC)
ΣΕ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟ ΔΕΞΑΜΕΝΟΠΛΟΙΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ -ΥΠΟΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟΙ -
ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ Α΄ , Β΄ ΚΑΙ Γ΄ ΤΑΞΗΣ Ε.Ν. – ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΛΟΓΟΙ -
ΚΑΤΩΤΕΡΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ.
ΠΡΟΫΠΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ:
• Επιτυχής αποφοίτηση από αντίστοιχο Τμήμα Ειδικής εκπαίδευσης του ΚΕΣΕΝ
σύμφωνα με τους Κανονισμούς V/1-1 ή
• Θαλάσσια Υπηρεσία τουλάχιστον 3 μηνών σε Δεξαμενόπλοια.
• Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση τα προχωρημένα σωστικά για όλες τις ειδικότητες.
• Διάρκεια ισχύος του Πιστοποιητικού για όλες τις ειδικότητες είναι πέντε (05)
έτη, εκτός των κατωτέρων πληρωμάτων που είναι απεριορίστου ισχύος.
ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΗΤΙΚΑ:
• Αίτηση (δίνεται στον ενδιαφερόμενο για συμπλήρωση από την Υπηρεσία
μας).
• Φωτοτυπία Διπλώματος σε ισχύ.
• Φωτοτυπία στοιχείων από το Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο και της τελευταίας απόλυσης.
• Μηχανογραφικό έντυπο θαλάσσιας υπηρεσίας και φωτοτυπίες Υπηρεσιών σε Δ/Ξ
εκ του Ναυτικού Φυλλαδίου.
• Φωτοτυπία πιστοποιητικού Σωστικών Πυροσβεστικών μέσων (Σ.Π.Μ.)
• Δύο (2) πρόσφατες φωτογραφίες.
• Φωτοτυπία πιστοποιητικού Κ.Ε.Σ.Ε.Ν. (Βασικό & 23,24 για Πετρελαιοφόρα
Χημικά Υγραεριοφόρα).
ΧΡΟΝΟΣ ΟΡΙΣΤΙΚΗΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗΣ Ή ΔΙΕΚΠΕΡΑΙΩΣΗΣ ΤΗΣ
ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗΣ:
• Δέκα (10) ημέρες.

ΕΓΩ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ 3ος ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΕ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΟ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΟ TANKER SAFETY, ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΞΕΡΕΙ ΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ, ΡΩΤΑΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΩ ΛΟΓΟ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΣΙΓΑ ΕΤΟΙΜΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΣΩ, ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΩΝ ΛΙΜΕΝΙΚΩΝ ΑΡΧΩΝ Ή ΤΩΝ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΩΝ ΜΕ ΠΟΙΟ ΧΑΡΤΙ ΘΑ ΣΕ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΉΣΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΓΚΑΖΑΔΙΚΟ?

----------


## Petros

Θα διαφωνησω αν μιλαμε για σωστες / σοβαρες εταιρειες, οι οποιες προσπαθουν διαρκως για τη σωστη επιμορφωση των ναυτικων τους και δαπανουν τεραστια ποσα.

----------


## Morgan

> 2. ΟΙ ΛΙΓΟΙ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΙ ΨΑΧΝΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΤΥΧΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ, ΣΕ ΓΡΑΦΕΙΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΤΕΡΙΑ


οποιος δουλευει στο γραφειο δεν αποτελει αυτοματα και την ελιτ των ναυτικων και ουτε σημαινει αυτοματα οτι αυτος ειναι ο καλος και οι "μεσα" ειναι μειωμενων δυνατοτητων

----------


## kokalo69

Κοιτάξτε, και γω ναυτικός είμαι, η καλύτερα θέλω να θεωρούμε μια και έχω αρκετό καιρό να ταξιδέψω, έχω τελειώσει την σχολή και έχω δει τι περνάει από εκεί μέσα. Είχα κόλλημα με το ναυτικό επάγγελμα από 15 χρονών όταν άκουγα για πρώτη φορά σε κάποιες νυχτερινές εκπομπές της ερα 2 τότε με ναυτικούς που διηγούνταν ιστορίες από τα ταξιδια τους. Με το που τελείωσα το λύκειο ούτε καν μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να κάνω κάτι διαφορετικό και έκανα κατευθείαν τα χαρτιά μου στην σχολή για πλοίαρχος τότε, και παρόλο που είχα πάρα πολύ καλό βαθμό δεν έγινα δεκτός για 2 χρονιές συνεχόμενες ενώ κάποιοι των ναυτικών λυκείων με βαθμό πολλές φορές βάσης του 10 και 11 περνούσαν κατευθείαν.
Μη μου λέτε λοιπόν για το επίπεδο των ναυτικών που μένουν στα καράβια, γιατί είναι λίγοι αυτοί που κάνουν αυτή την δουλειά γιατί πραγματικά τους αρέσει ή γιατί είναι καλοί σε αυτό που κάνουν. Δεν μου αρέσει να κρίνω συναδέλφους ναυτικούς ή εκπαιδευόμενους γενικότερα. Αλλά ξέρω τι γίνεται από ιδία πείρα, αυτοί που ήθελαν να μάθουν με το που έπαιρναν πτυχίο έφευγαν κατευθείαν για το εξωτερικό για κάποιο μάστερ, ή άλλοι έδιναν κατατάξεις για κάποιο δημοφιλές ΑΕΙ.
Λίγοι συνεχίζουν το ναυτικό επάγγελμα είτε είναι πλοίαρχο είτε μηχανικοί, και ακόμα λιγότεροι έχουν την διάθεση να ψαχτούν και να μάθουν περισσότερα πάνω στην δουλειά τους. Πατώντας πάνω σε αυτό οι εφοπλιστές σε συνεννόηση με την πολιτεία έχει αφήσει τις σχολές και τους σπουδαστές στην τύχη τους με το σκεπτικό όσοι περισσότεροι βγούνε τόσο καλύτερα χωρίς να λαμβάνουν υπόψιν το επίπεδο των γνώσεων που θα πάρουν με το σκεπτικό όποιος θέλει θα μάθει στο καράβι, να βγάλουμε όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους για να μην ανέβουν οι μισθοί στα ύψη και για να μπορούν οι εφοπλιστές παρόλο που συνεχώς χτίζουν καινούργια να λένε πως δεν υπάρχουν θέσεις.

----------


## harry_24

Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται το κεσεν παλεύει να εκσυγχρονιστεί ετσι μπορείτε να πληροφορήστε (μελλοντικά) για διάφορα θέματα σχετικά με τα σχολεία και άλλα ώστόσο δεν λειτουργεί πλήρως μέχρι σήμερα.

www.kesen.gr

----------


## Michael

> Για όσους ενδιαφέρονται το κεσεν παλεύει να εκσυγχρονιστεί ετσι μπορείτε να πληροφορήστε (μελλοντικά) για διάφορα θέματα σχετικά με τα σχολεία και άλλα ώστόσο δεν λειτουργεί πλήρως μέχρι σήμερα.
> 
> www.kesen.gr


Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό είναι το επίσημο σάιτ του ΚΕΣΕΝ και όχι κάποιου ιδιώτη που προσπαθεί να οικοιοποιηθεί την επωνυμία του ΚΕΣΕΝ για άλλους λόγους;

----------


## harry_24

> Είσαι σίγουρος ότι αυτό είναι το επίσημο σάιτ του ΚΕΣΕΝ και όχι κάποιου ιδιώτη που προσπαθεί να οικοιοποιηθεί την επωνυμία του ΚΕΣΕΝ για άλλους λόγους;


 

Δεν γνωρίζω πάντως η όλη παρουσίαση θυμίζει ΚΕΣΕΝ τώρα εαν είναι πρωτοβουλία κάποιου ιδιώτη δεν ξέρω αλλά  λογικά θα έπρεπε να το αναφέρει κάπου αλλιώς είναι παραπλάνηση. Παρεπιπτόντως προσπάθησα να μπώ τώρα στο site και δεν λειτουργεί ένώ πριν καιρό λειτουργούσε.

----------


## faros1

einai apistefto ki omws alithino....ews kai tragiko...


*Τον υποχρέωσε να ουρήσει σε ποτήρι*

Στο όνομα του αδιάβλητου της εξεταστικής διαδικασίας, καθηγητής του Εμπορικού Ναυτικού υποχρέωσε εξεταζόμενο να ουρήσει σε ποτήρι.

Το περιστατικό συνέβη στα Κέντρα Επιμόρφωσης Στελεχών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (ΚΕΣΕΝ) του Ρέντη, κατά τη διάρκεια εξέτασης πλοιάρχων Α΄ Τάξης, ηλικίας 30 έως 50 ετών, για το μάθημα της Ευστάθειας Πλοίων.

*Ο εξεταζόμενος* ζήτησε άδεια να πάει στην τουαλέτα, ωστόσο ο καθηγητής, επικαλούμενος το αδιάβλητο της εξεταστικής διαδικασίας, αρνήθηκε να του τη δώσει.

Το συμβάν σημειώθηκε παρουσία δεκάδων πλοιάρχων, αλλά και μίας γυναίκας πλοιάρχου - επιμελήτριας.

Ο αρχηγός του Λιμενικού Θόδωρος Ρετζεμπέρης, ο οποίος ενημερώθηκε από τον ΣΚΑΪ, έδωσε εντολή να διακοπεί άμεσα η σύμβαση του καθηγητή, ενώ παράλληλα ζήτησε συνάντηση με όλους τους διοικητές των σχολών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.

"http://www.skai.gr/master_story.php?id=84617"

----------


## Morgan

KAI DYSTYXWS TSEKARISMENO - ALH8INO

----------


## Michael

Έχω στο μυαλό μου κανα δυο καθηγηταράδες που θα ήταν ικανοί να το κάνουν.... 
Σα δε ντρεπόμαστε....
Μετά θέλουμε και αναβάθμιση και προσέλκυση των νέων στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα. Μια με κάτι τέτοια και άλλα παρόμοια που όλοι μας όσοι έχουμε περάσει από κεσεν γνωρίζουμε, μια με την συμπεριφορά από τις υπηρεσίες του ΥΕΝ όταν πάμε να πάρουμε ένα πιστοποιητικό ή να επικυρώσουμε υπηρεσία, μια με την ποινικοποίηση της ατυχηματικής ρύπανσης, μια με την κατάργηση του ιερού και καθ' όλα νόμιμου δικαιώματος της απεργίας (λες και κάνουν και πολλές οι ναυτικοί) και τις επ' αόριστόν παράνομες και ανήθικες επιστρατεύσεις, μια με τις χειροπέδες σε Πλοιάρχους και δόκιμους, μια με την κατασυκοφάντηση και την δημόσια διαπόμπευση στους γυάλινους τηλε-πυλωρούς σοβαρών επαγγελματιών, μια με το ένα, μια με το άλλο..., Τύφλα να 'χει ο Νέρων..! Των νηών ημών εμπιπραμένων ημείς επί κύλικος ουρούμεν. Άντε βρε και άμα και πληρώθεί ο κύλιξ ρίπτοντες το εν αυτώ γόμον επί του τας νήας ζέοντος πυρός, εξοβελίζωντας αυτώ τας νήας εν τω άμα διασώζωμεν...! Έύγε, και εις ανώτερα..!

----------


## seamen1983

ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ:
22 ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΦΤΕΙ ΓΙΑ GO ΚΕΣΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΕΝ!
Η ΑΙΤΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΓΗΣΕ Η ΣΧΟΛΗ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ  ΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΗΣ! ΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ 4 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ!

----------


## Michael

> ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΜΩΣ ΑΛΗΘΙΝΟ:
> 22 ΑΠΟΦΟΙΤΟΙ ΤΗΣ ΑΕΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΑΝ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΕΝΩ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΦΤΕΙ ΓΙΑ GO ΚΕΣΕΝ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΥΕΝ!
> Η ΑΙΤΙΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΡΓΗΣΕ Η ΣΧΟΛΗ ΝΑ ΜΑΣ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑ ΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΛΗΡΗΣ! ΤΟ ΚΕΣΕΝ ΚΛΕΙΝΕΙ ΣΤΙΣ 4 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ!


Κάθε φορά οι ίδιες σαχλαμάρες.

----------


## MELE

απλα πρεπει να πας στα κεσεν και να μπεισ σε τμημα για να παρακολουθησεις το σεμιναριο αυτο.θα διαρκεισει 15 ημερες.πηγαινε στο ρεντη στο κεσεν και ρωτα.

----------


## Roger Rabbit

Tι είναι το ΚΕΣΕΝ;Έχει σχέση με τις ΑΕΝ;
Διάβασα ένα άθρο στο περιοδικό ''Εφοπλιστής'' που έλεγε οτι έγινε ένα περιστατικό στο ΚΕΣΕΝ του Ρέντη με έναν πλοίαρχο και με ένα καθηγητή διότι έδειξε απαράδεκτη συμπεριφορά απέναντί του πλοιάρχου(ο καθηγητής).
Και μάλιστα έλεγε το άρθρο αν φέρονται έτσι στους Α' τάξης πλοιάρχους,φανταστείτε τι κάνουν στα 20άρικα αγόρια και κορίτσια που προσπαθούν να εισέλθουν στο ναυτικό επάγγελμα.
Ετσι ο πλοίαρχος έκανε καταγγελία στον υπεύθυνο σπουδών..
Για να μη τα πολυλογώ,ενημερώθηκε ο αρχηγός του Λιμενικού μέσω ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού και αντέδρασε αστραπιαία(αφού ενημερώθηκε πως η καταγγελία είναι αληθινή)και έδωσε εντολές:
1.Να μην ανανεωθεί η σύμβαση του συγκεκριμένου καθηγητή
*2.Να κληθούν άμεσα όλοι οι καθηγητές των Σχολών και να τους δωθούν εντολές και οδηγίες για τη βελτίωση της συμπεριφοράς των καθηγητών απέναντι στους σπουδαστές.*
3.Να επαναληφθούν οι εξετάσεις στο συγκεκριμένο,καθώς αρκετοί σπουδαστές,αποχώρισαν απο την αίθουσα χωρίς να ολοκληρώσουν την εξεταστική διαδικασία..

Δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει το παραπάνω κομμάτι απλώς το αναφέρω,,,απλά ήθελα να μάθω τι είναι το ΚΕΣΕΝ.

----------


## Morgan

kentro epimorfwshs stelexwn emporikou naytikou...

kane anazhthsh sto google mhpws exei selida

----------


## MELE

gia na pareis kapoia diplwmata kathws kai kapoia seminaria prepei na peraseis apo ekei.sto peristatiko ayto mporei na htan o kathenas mas.to thema einai pws tha to xeiristeis.

----------


## Morgan

Me sygxwreis :

O ploiarxos pou antimetwpizetai apo enan "ka8hghth" (synh8ws synadelfo) oxi san na einai 20riko h 10riko (!) paidi, alla me pantelh elleipsh sevasmou kai anaksioprepeia pou den tairiazei se epagkelmaties, antrwpous h akoma kai skylia, den exei na xeiristei kati. Oi monoi dromoi einai a. na tou spasei ta moutra kai b. na kanei katagkelia.

Aytos pou eprepe na xeiristei -kai den xeiristike- einai o kyrios "ka8hghths" . Ayth einai h thesh tou . Vlepeis  Ta galonia pou kouvalane kapioi mesa kai eksw apo tis sxoles akoma kai sta vaporia mas kai h metafrash tous se symperifora, exei diwksei kai synexizei na diwxnei paidia apo to 1o ki' ollas etos twn spoudwn h to prwto ekpaideytiko taksidi.

To sygkekrimeno gegonos, mas prosvalei olous ma olous osoi asxoloumaste me ayto ton xwro apo opoio posto.

----------


## MELE

symfwno apolyta mazi soy.kanonika den eprepe na ginei ena tetoio gegonos oyte apenanti se ena mathiti ths a.e.n.alla enas kapetanios exei pio poly anesi apo enan 2nd or appr officer na kanei kati tetoio.

----------


## michailkostas

Μιάς και μιλάμε για το ΚΕΣΕΝ και το επίπεδο των καθηγητών του θα βάλω ένα μικρό προβληματισμό. Πώς γίνεται καθηγητής που πούλαγε cd στους σπουδαστες ( πέντε ευρό το ένα ), αντί να παύεται απο τα καθήκοντα του να παίρνει προαγωγή;  Δεν γράφω περισσότερα...Όσοι ήταν στο Κεσέν πριν απο 2 χρόνια,  έχουν πάρει και κατάλογο με την πραγμάτεια του.

----------


## reytr

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!! ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ Ο ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΟς ΤΟΥ ΚΕΣΕΝ??? ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΤΟΘ 2ου ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ!!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!! ΜΗΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ Ο ΕΠΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΥΚΛΟς ΤΟΥ ΚΕΣΕΝ??? ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΤΟΘ 2ου ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΥ!!!
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΕΚ ΤΩΝ ΠΡΟΤΕΡΩΝ


Καλησπερα...Για να παρεις το χαρτι του 2ου μηχανικου περνας απο 2 κυκλους στο ΚΕΣΕΝ,βασικα στην ουσια 3 ειναι στο περιπου καθως το πρωτο κυκλο μπορεις να τον παρεις αν εχεις μολις 6 μηνες υπηρεσια σαν 3ος,αλλα τους επομενους αφου συμπληρωσεις κανονικα την απαιτουμενη υπηρεσια που δεν θυμαμαι τωρα ποσο ειναι ακριβως..Τελοςπαντων ο ενας κυκλος ξεκιναει Οκτωμβρη και με το που τελειωσει το Φλεβαρη ξεκιναει ο επομενος,αν δεν κανω λαθος και δεν εχει αλλαξει κατι....
Αν κανω καπου λαθος καποιος ας με διορθωσει...

----------


## Michael

> κεσεν= γαμω σας γαμω την νε


Αυτό που λένε.... "τύπος και υπογραμμώς" (= printed & unerlined), εν τω άμα δε και λακωνικός!!!
Aς τα δουν αυτά οι διοικούντες και ορισμένοι διδάσκοντες στην ναυτική εκπαίδευση και το κεσεν και ας αναλογισθούν την ευθύνη αν κατάφεραν να κάνουν τους φορολογούμενους πολίτες αυτής της χώρας να νοιώθουν την βαθειά ανάγκη να εκφράζωνται τοιουτοτρόπως στις δημόσιες συζητήσεις για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση και το κεσεν....
Διότι μερικές φορές αναρωτίεμαι τι είναι πιο χυδαίο, το να περιγράφεις μια κατάσταση με χυδαίο τρόπο ή το αντικειμενικά χυδαίο και αισχρό της ίδιας της καταστάσεως και των συμπεριφορών ορισμένων ανθρώπων που πληρώνωνται μάλιστα...

----------


## captparis

> Αυτό που λένε.... "τύπος και υπογραμμώς" (= printed & unerlined), εν τω άμα δε και λακωνικός!!!
> Aς τα δουν αυτά οι διοικούντες και ορισμένοι διδάσκοντες στην ναυτική εκπαίδευση και το κεσεν και ας αναλογισθούν την ευθύνη αν κατάφεραν να κάνουν τους φορολογούμενους πολίτες αυτής της χώρας να νοιώθουν την βαθειά ανάγκη να εκφράζωνται τοιουτοτρόπως στις δημόσιες συζητήσεις για την ναυτική εκπαίδευση και το κεσεν....
> Διότι μερικές φορές αναρωτίεμαι τι είναι πιο χυδαίο, το να περιγράφεις μια κατάσταση με χυδαίο τρόπο ή το αντικειμενικά χυδαίο και αισχρό της ίδιας της καταστάσεως και των συμπεριφορών ορισμένων ανθρώπων που πληρώνωνται μάλιστα...


και σαν υποπλοιαρχος και σαν πλοιαρχος , το απολυτο χαος , η υλη απο οτι μπορω να θυμηθω ειχε παραμεινει την εποχη του 70 . οσο το διδακτικο προσωπικο ? μην παρει ο αερας καμμια σελιδα απο το τετραδιο διοτι θα προχωραει παρακατω χωρις να ξερει τι λεει και χωρις να το εχει παρει χαμπαρι !!  οποιος εχει περασει καταλαβαινει τι εννοω !!

----------


## nikosgem

Παιδια μια ερωτηση αν μπορειτε απαντηστε,εχω τελειωσει ΑΕΝ και δεν καθολου υπηρεσια ανθυποπλοιαρχου,ξερετε πως μπορω να ανανεωσω το διπλωμα που εχει ληξει στην πενταετια?

----------


## Apostolos

Πρεπει να περάσεις εξετάσεις στο ΚΕΣΕΝ. Μια ερώτηση στα Μητρώα, 2ας Μεραρχίας 18 στον Πειραια θα σου τα πουν όλα

----------


## nikosgem

> Πρεπει να περάσεις εξετάσεις στο ΚΕΣΕΝ. Μια ερώτηση στα Μητρώα, 2ας Μεραρχίας 18 στον Πειραια θα σου τα πουν όλα


Ξερεις αν θα παρακολουθησω καποιο ειδικο τμημα στο κεσεν και κατοπιν θα εξεταστω?Λογικα θα πρεπει να παω και για GO,σε ευχαριστω πολυ. :Very Happy:

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ξέρω αν θα κάνεις μάθημα αλλά σίγουρα εξετάσεις. Ναι και για GO θα πρεπει να περάσεις επανεξέταση

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Καλημέρα παιδιά, μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς πότε ξεκινάει ο κύκλος για Πλοιάρχους Α΄?

----------


## esperos

Aγαπητέ,  τα  μαθήματα  ξεκινάνε  Δευτέρα  6  του  Σεπτέμβρη  όμως  την  Πέμπτη  2  του  Σεπτέμβρη  είναι  οι  εξετάσεις  απαλλαγής  Αγγλικών.  Επί  του  προκειμένου  θα  πρέπει  να  μάθεις προκαταβολικά   αν  έχεις  εγραφεί  στον  Β'  κύκλο,  οπότε  αν  επιθυμείς,  μπορείς  να  λάβεις  μέρος . Αν  όμως  έχεις  εγραφεί  στον  Α΄ κύκλο,  τότε  θα  ξεκινήσεις  κατευθείαν   μαθήματα  στις  6  Δευτέρα.

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ, θα ηθελε όμως να μου πεις αν βεβαια γνωριζεις, εαν γραφτεις στον πρωτο κυκλο δινεις αγγλικα για την απαλαγη?
και 2) τι διαδικασια κανουμε για την εγγραφη μας?

----------


## esperos

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ, θα ηθελε όμως να μου πεις αν βεβαια γνωριζεις, εαν γραφτεις στον πρωτο κυκλο δινεις αγγλικα για την απαλαγη?
> και 2) τι διαδικασια κανουμε για την εγγραφη μας?


Eάν  σε  γράψουν  στον  πρώτο  κύκλο  δεν  θα  μπορείς  να  δώσεις  τα  Αγγλικά  απαλλαγής. Μόνο  όταν  γραφτείς  στον  δεύτερο  κύκλο  θα  έχεις  το  δικαίωμα.
Τωρα  για  την  διαδικασία  εγγραφής  σου,  καλόν  είναι  να  απευθυνθείς  τηλεφωνικά  στο  ΚΕΣΕΝ.  Πάρε  τηλέφωνο  στο  
210-4823853 και  ζήτησε  να  σε  συνδέσουν  με  την  Γραμματεία  Πλοιάρχων  για  να  ζητήσεις  για  τα  σχετικά.

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Ενταξη σ ευχαριστω πολυ.....

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

καλημερα, πηρα σημερα τηλ στην γραμματεια Πλοιαρχων στο ΚΕΣΕΝ να ρωτησω ποτε ξεκινανε τα μαθηματα , κ μου ειπαν να παρω στα μεσα Ιουλιου τοτε θα βγει το προγραμμα λεει, τι γινεται τελικα?που ξερεις οτι ξεκιναει στις 6 του Σεπτεμβρη?ευχαριστω.

----------


## esperos

> καλημερα, πηρα σημερα τηλ στην γραμματεια Πλοιαρχων στο ΚΕΣΕΝ να ρωτησω ποτε ξεκινανε τα μαθηματα , κ μου ειπαν να παρω στα μεσα Ιουλιου τοτε θα βγει το προγραμμα λεει, τι γινεται τελικα?που ξερεις οτι ξεκιναει στις 6 του Σεπτεμβρη?ευχαριστω.


Για  κάνε  τον  κόπο  να  ξανατηλεφωνήσεις  στο  νούμερο  που  σου  έδωσα  αλλά  να  ζητήσεις  να  σε  συνδέσουν  με  την  διεύθυνση  σπουδών  των  Πλοιάρχων  και  να  ρωτήσεις  τον  διευθυντή,  να  μάθεις.

----------


## Apostolos

> που ξερεις οτι ξεκιναει στις 6 του Σεπτεμβρη?ευχαριστω.


Όταν μιλά ο Esperos σε οποιοδήποτε θέμα ακούμε με προσοχή!!!  :Wink:

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Eνταξη το πηρα το μηνυμα ευχαριστω

----------


## C_ΜΙΧΑΛΗΣ

Να ρωτησω μηπως γνωριζεις ποτε μπορω να κανω την εγγραφη?

----------


## zio21

gnorizei kaneis na mou pei ti dikaiologitika xreiazontai gia na bgalo to ro-ro.
eimai apo peiraia kai exo akousei oti einai sto renth,an gnorizete kai pou einai?euxaristo..

----------


## zio21

mia erotisi exo parei to mple nautiko filadio kai thelo na bgalo to ro-ro kserei kaneis ti xartia xreiazete na exo kai pou akribos prepei na pao,eimai apo peiraia,euxaristo...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλλον εννοείς το ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΤΜΗΜΑ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ
ΕΠΙΒΑΤΗΓΩΝ ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΩΝ ΠΛΟΙΩΝ (RO/RO) ΔΙΕΘΝΩΝ
ΚΑΙ ΕΣΩΤΕΡΙΚΩΝ ΠΛΟΩΝ (Ro/Ro Pasenger). Χρειάζεται

• Αίτηση.
• Φωτοτυπία διπλώματος από το Ναυτικό Φυλλάδιο.
• Φωτοτυπία αστυνομικής ταυτότητας (διπλής όψης)
• Τέσσερις (4) πρόσφατες έγχρωμες φωτογραφίες.
• Φωτοτυπία Ναυτικού Φυλλαδίου (σελίδες 4-5).
• Φωτοτυπία μηχανογραφικού αριθμού από την 1η σελ. Ναυτικού Φυλλαδίου.
• Φωτοτυπία τελευταίας απόλυσης από Ν.Φ. ή βεβαίωση Πλοιάρχου ότι επιτρέπει την απουσία από το πλοίο από την έναρξη έως την λήξη της φοίτησης. (ΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΟΛΟΓΗΜΕΝΟΥΣ.

Γίνεται στο ΚΕΣΕΝ στο Ρέντη στη Λεωφόρο Φλέμινγ εδώ. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες στο συνημμένο έντυπο και στο τηλέφωνο της γραμματείας 210 4826270.

----------


## High1

Σήμερα είχα ακούσει ότι θα πήγαινε ο Υπουργός Θαλασσίων Υποθέσεων στο ΚΕΣΕΝ. Έχουμε κάτι νεότερο, εαν πήγε τελικά και ως προς το πώς βρήκε το κτίριο-καθηγητές-σπουδαστές?? :Confused: 
Θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να μάθουμε πώς του φάνηκε και τί είπε!! :Cool:

----------


## SteliosK

Το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας και Αιγαίου διευκρινίζει εγκυκλίους για το πιστοποιητικό ικανότητας Αξιωματικού Ασφαλείας Πλοίου (Ship Security Officer).

----------


## SteliosK

*Προγραμματισμος Σπουδων ΚΕΣΕΝ / πλοιαρχων εκπαιδευτικου ετους 2013–2014*

----------


## SteliosK

*Προγραμματισμος Σπουδων ΚΕΣΕΝ / πλοιαρχων εκπαιδευτικου ετους 2014–2015
*
*Πρόγραμμα ΚΕΣΕΝ μηχανικών 2014-2015*

----------


## Nautilia News

kesen.jpg
*Δελτίο τύπου: ΚΕΣΕΝ Μηχανικών*

----------


## SteliosK

*1) Αλλαγές στον τρόπο σπουδών στο ΚΕΣΕΝ



2) Προγραμματισμος ειδικών σχολείων  εκπαιδευτικου ετους 2015–2016

*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Αλλαγές στον κανονισμό σπουδών του ΚΕΣΕΝ*

----------


## Nautilia News

ΔΤ ΠΕΜΕΝ για τις σοβαρές ελλείψεις εκπαιδευτικών στο ΚΕΣΕΝ

 Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/dt-...kon-sto-kesen/ .

----------


## Nautilia News

*Ανακοίνωση πρόσληψης ωρομισθίου εκπαιδευτικού στο ΚΕΣΕΝ Μηχανικών*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/ekpedefsi/ana...en-michanikon/ .

----------


## Nh04

Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;

Για να μπω αξιωματικός σε δεξαμενόπλοιο χρειάζομαι tanker safety basic ή το προχωρημένο; Μήπως το προχωρημένο το ζητούν απλά κάποιες εταιρείες απλά για πρόσθετη εκπαίδευση ή το ζητάει ο νόμος;

Θέλω να αναλάβω τη διακυβέρνηση σε ένα μικρό γκαζαδικάκι (100 κυβικά παίρνει όλα κ όλα). Μου αρκεί το βασικό tanker safety; Αν όχι, πως μπορώ να πάρω το προχωρημένο χωρίς να έχω υπηρεσία σε γκαζάδικο;

χιλια ευχαριστω εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## SteliosK

> Μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει;





> Για να μπω αξιωματικός σε δεξαμενόπλοιο χρειάζομαι tanker safety basic ή το προχωρημένο;


Οποιοσδήποτε αξιωματικός μπαρκάρει σε δεξαμενόπλοιο χρειάζεται το Advance Tanker Safety (προχωρημένο).




> Μήπως το προχωρημένο το ζητούν απλά κάποιες εταιρείες απλά για πρόσθετη εκπαίδευση ή το ζητάει ο νόμος;


Το ζητάει ο νόμος STCW κλπ..




> Θέλω να αναλάβω τη διακυβέρνηση σε ένα μικρό γκαζαδικάκι (100 κυβικά παίρνει όλα κ όλα). Μου αρκεί το βασικό tanker safety; Αν όχι, πως μπορώ να πάρω το προχωρημένο χωρίς να έχω υπηρεσία σε γκαζάδικο;


Το λιγότερο που θα χρειαστείς είναι 3 μήνες υπηρεσία + το Basic Tanker Safety (Βασικό) 

Δες περισσότερα για το πως θα το αποκτήσεις *εδώ*

----------


## Nh04

Και πως ακριβώς θα γράψω 3 μήνες υπηρεσία εφόσον δεν μπορώ να ναυτολογηθώ αξιωματικός;

----------


## SteliosK

> Και πως ακριβώς θα γράψω 3 μήνες υπηρεσία εφόσον δεν μπορώ να ναυτολογηθώ αξιωματικός;


Τότε θα πρέπει να *παρακολουθήσεις τον Βασικό κύκλο* και έπειτα να ναυτολογηθείς για 3 μήνες σαν δόκιμος.

----------


## Nh04

Μάλιστα. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

